# ice house question



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

i have been lookin at the regs on registering my new ice house and all it says is,

minn waters must have either the (1) complete name and address, (2) drivers license number, or (3) the nine-digit minn dnr number on the licence of the owner plainly and legibly displayed on the house in letters.

is that it, or do i have to other things for it, to get ready for fishing.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Is your house a permenant or portable? The DNR changed the law this year so you do not have to buy a fish house license if your house doesnt stay overnight on the ice. Which if your house is a protable I would hope you wouldnt anyways. If a permenant house is just used for the day and taken off at night no need for a license.


----------

